
Yakuza Loves SNS - freddealmeida
https://twitter.com/#!/jakeadelstein/status/69649838467334144
======
freddealmeida
<https://yubitoma.or.jp/> is the site mentioned. Somewhat distressing that
organized crime sees value in social profile and its related data.

